# Eisberichte OH bis Rügen



## HAVSEI (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Gleichgesinnte...

Wir fahren zwischen den Tagen nach Fehmarn (versuchen es zumindest). Die aktuellen Webcambilder, wenn es denn störungsfreie gibt, kann man(n) kaum für einen aktuellen Lagebericht nutzen. Meine Fragen:
Hat jemand z.Zt. Erfahrungen um die Insel rum?
Wie sind die Strassenverhältnisse zu den bekannten Plätzen?
Welche Bereiche sind vereist bzw. beangelbar?

Auch wenn wir bei den vorherschenden Wassertemperaturen wahrscheinlich kaum Aussicht auf Erfolg haben, wollen wir zumindest mal 2 - 3 Std. die Köpfe auslüften und die dicken "Weihnachtsbäuche" bewegen.:q:q:q

@all: Ich habe dieses Thema nicht ohne Absicht "Eisberichte OH bis Rügen" genannt. Bitte postet auch eure Erfahrungen aus anderen Ostseeregionen. Ab 03.01. bin ich wieder @home und dann geht´s auch auf "meine" Insel...also immer rein mit den Info´s, solange Väterchen Frost regiert !!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Nach gestrigen Informationen hat es die Insel Fehmarn Schneemäßig voll erwischt. Viele Straßen gesperrt. |uhoh:
Da wir es schwer fallen, an die bekannten Stellen zu kommen. |uhoh: #d 
Leider. :c
Auf Rügen sieht es nicht viel anders aus. #d
Auch dort ist ein erreichen der Uferplätze nahezu unmöglich. |uhoh:

Es sieht leider nicht gut aus. Würde Dir gerne andere Infos verkünden (auch meinet wegen :q).

TL
Rolf #h


----------



## tim13 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Moin, also Lübecker Bucht war gestern morgen noch Eisfrei, ab gestern nachmittag waren bestimmt die ersten 50meter mit einer eisschicht überzogen. Von Brodten aus sah es so aus als wenn die Neustädter bucht komplett zu gewesen ist. Da stand aber auch der wind drauf...

Viel Glück:vik:


----------



## HAVSEI (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Verdammt...
Nun habe ich schon das Feiern des Jahreswechsels extra auf die Insel verlegt und dann so ein Schneechaos. Der Winter hätte sich ruhig bis ins neue Jahr zeit lassen können.

Ich bleibe aber dran...und hoch fahren werden wir auch erstmal. Mal sehen, das Wetter soll ja ab Neujahr etwas wärmer werden, vielleicht klappt´s ja noch, zumindest bis an den Strand kommen.


----------



## Waveman (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Waren gestern bei meinen Eltern in Kellinghusen. Zufahrt bis zum Wasser war dort problemlos und die Ostsee war eisfrei. Wenn nicht gerade Weinachten gewesen wäre und ich die Frau nicht dabei gehabt hätte |splat2: wäre ich bestimmt noch auf`n Stündchen nach Dahmeshöved gefahren .. #c

Gruß und ein dickes Petri an alle die trotz dieser Temps noch unterwegs sind !#6


----------



## tim13 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

war heute auch noch mal am wasser und es ist hier in brodten soweit eisfrei und auch in der neustädter bucht war kein eis mehr zu sehen


----------



## Kegelfisch (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Wir wollen ab 3.1. für ein paar Tage nach Rerik zum Ostseecamp . Heute habe ich mit der "Wattwürmin":q (sorry) telefoniert wegen Köderbeschaffung . Das wird wohl das größte Problem werden , da aufgrund von vielen Schnee ein Großteil der Versorgung mit frischen Würmern mehr als fraglich ist . Aber vielleicht hat Petrus ja mitleid , sozusagen von Kumpel zu Kumpel (er war auch Fischer#6)und macht es wärmer.
#a Uwe


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Strassen auf der Insel sind alle mehr oder weniger frei, nur parken kannst du nirgends !


----------



## HAVSEI (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Hi Leute.

Die letzten Nachrichten sind ja gar nicht mehr so schlecht.
Morgen geht´s los auf die Insel, wenn die Strassen einigermaßen frei sind und "nur" Parkplatzprobleme unsere Sorge sein könnten, dann bin ich etwas beruhigt ?! |kopfkrat


----------



## Eisbär14 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Auf Rügen macht es richtig Laune
An den Strand wird man schon kommen,einen Parkplatz bingt bitte selbst mit und wenn man an der Ostküste angeln will wird man wohl ca 300m werfen müssen und bei dem Wind von Tag zu Tag weiter....


----------



## Traveangler (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

kann einer sagen ob der hafen in neustadt eisfrei ist ?


----------



## woern1 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Frag' doch mal bei Martins Angeltreff oder Kalles Angelshop in Neustadt nach, da wird dir bestimmt geholfen.

TL

werner


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*



Traveangler schrieb:


> kann einer sagen ob der hafen in neustadt eisfrei ist ?



am Sonntag war da alles dicht......nur
im Bereich der Strassenbrücke nicht ganz,
aber da tummeln sich die Wasservögel #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Strassen auf der Insel sind alle mehr oder weniger frei, nur parken kannst du nirgends !



Du bist also auch einer von denen, die das hier "frei" nennen


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Is doch frei !
Wie gesagt, am Rand parken is nur schlecht !


----------



## BB-cruiser (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Das Bild erinnert mich an das Schneekaos 78/79 nur da fehlen noch 2m aber das kommt noch


----------



## HAVSEI (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Hi Leute.

Wir waren gerade in Katharinenhof. Die Strassen sind ok, zum Wasser runter war sogar geschoben. Der Strand ist eisfrei. Ab heute Nachmittag sollen die Temperaturen ja steigen. Wir werden morgen Mittag mal in den Teich waten...


----------



## Ostseestipper (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein Bild der Wismarbucht von heute (30.12.). Rechts am Rand geht´s zum Hafen. Im Bereich der Fahrrinne wird das Eis durch die Schiffe gebrochen. Weiter links im Bild seht Ihr im Hintergrund die Wismarbucht.... die große weisse Fläche...

Gruß Mark #h


----------



## OssiHWI (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier mal ein Bild der Wismarbucht von heute (30.12.). Rechts am Rand geht´s zum Hafen. Im Bereich der Fahrrinne wird das Eis durch die Schiffe gebrochen. Weiter links im Bild seht Ihr im Hintergrund die Wismarbucht.... die große weisse Fläche...
> 
> Gruß Mark #h


 

:v:c:c:c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Is doch frei !
> Wie gesagt, am Rand parken is nur schlecht !



ja nee Mario....is klar.....

Frei ist bei mir...schwarzer Teer und auf'm Parkplatz dann die Steinchen zählen können...aber nicht alles in weiss #d

Aber ein Vorschlag.......wir machen am 2ten Januar 'ne gemeinsdame Session :vik:


----------



## marioschreiber (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> ...Aber ein Vorschlag.......wir machen am 2ten Januar 'ne gemeinsdame Session :vik:



Du hast doch noch immer kein Yak ! :q

.


----------



## Blindfischer (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Hi Mario,

 willst Du etwa am 2. raus ?

Lohnt das bei den Bedingungen überhaupt?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## volkerm (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand etwas zu den Straßenverhältnissen auf Rügen mitteilen?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## magnus12 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Moin! 

Kieler Förde ist frei ab Schwentine/Landeshaus, ich fahr morgen! Setze wohl gegen 10h am Kanal ein, Mitpaddler wilkommen

Gruß

Frank|wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Ein harter Hund ,dann vertell mol wat geit


----------



## swisstrolling (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

he,
bin gestern von glowe nachhause gefahren nach hamburg auf den flughafen die strassen auf rügen sind schnee frei ausser du fährst neben strassen sollte überhaupt kein problem sein!!


volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand etwas zu den Straßenverhältnissen auf Rügen mitteilen?
> 
> ...


----------



## volkerm (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Ich danke Dir, die Freizeitgestaltung wird gefälliger!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Hi Mario,
> 
> willst Du etwa am 2. raus ?
> 
> ...



Nee, will ich nicht .
Das muss ich mir nicht antun ....


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ich danke Dir, die Freizeitgestaltung wird gefälliger!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Volker



So schaut`s zumindest aus. |rolleyes  Die Wetterfrösche haben hier ab Donerstag Tauwetter angesagt. #6
Und ich...............  

Mein letzter Urlaubstag ist heute. Noch schnell Mittag spachteln und dann geht`s ab Richtung Düsseldorf. 

Nix mit angeln bei mir. :c

Allerdings, wenn`s Wetter paßt, komme ich das übernächste Wochenende wieder hoch. Und wenn dann immer noch + Grade sind! :vik:

TL
Rolf  #h


----------



## SpinnerFreund (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Straßen sind soweit fast alle geräumt, bis auf irgendwelche abgelegene Wege vielleicht...
Parkplätze sind eventuell etwas rar, da nicht beräumt.

Ich hoffe aber auch dass es schnell wieder taut auf den Bodden, will endlich wieder was fangen...

Gruß und Frohes Neues
Dirk


----------



## Zacharias Zander (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Moinsen und frohes neues Jahr !!!

Weiss jemand wie es im Norden von Fehmarn mit den Straßen aussieht?
Kommt man an die Strände ran?


----------



## HAVSEI (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*



> Moinsen und frohes neues Jahr !!!


dito @ all.

Wir waren am 31. in Katharinenhof und am 01. am Staberhuk.
Beide Wege dorthin sind gut befahrbar. Fänge gibts nicht zuberichten, auch keine Kontakte...das war zwar zu erwarten, aber wir wollten ja nur mal raus.
Zum Norden der Insel haben wir es leider nicht mehr geschafft, dann hätten wir am 30. schon gutes Wetter haben müssen.


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Moinsen und frohes neues Jahr !!!
> 
> Weiss jemand wie es im Norden von Fehmarn mit den Straßen aussieht?
> Kommt man an die Strände ran?


na alder 
schau da mal rein #6http://www.webcamgalore.com/DE/webcam-karte/Deutschland/Hohwacht/stadt-1187.html|bigeyes


----------



## magnus12 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Moin, 

nachdem die Kieler Förde vorgestern und gestern erfreulich Eisfrei war, hat sich heute über nacht alles wieder gedichtet :v
Mußte bis Strande fahren um "Projekt Cobold" (Kajakmotor) weiterführen zu können. Ging gut, aber wie gestern schon von Fisch absolut nichts zu sehen, nicht mal Echolotanzeige. #c

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Steinbuttt (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Ein frohes neues Jahr!#6

Nachdem ich nun über die Feiertage sehr viel arbeiten mußte, wollte ich mich nun eigentlich mit der Angel in der Hand am Wasser ein wenig erholen.
Da ich im Moment keine große Chancen auf Mefos und Dorsch sehe, wollte ich es eigentlich mal mit Buttlöffel und Naturköder auf Plattfisch probieren.

Doch nun ist bei uns wirklich alles dicht. Fast bis zum Horizont ist die Ostsee hier vor Zingst mit Eis bedeckt - keine Chance den Köder auch nur in Grundnähe zu bekommen.:c

Also weiter Montagen basteln und Angel-Videos schauen  und hoffen das es nun endlich bald taut.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Steinbuttt (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Ein frohes neues Jahr!#6
> 
> Nachdem ich nun über die Feiertage sehr viel arbeiten mußte, wollte ich mich nun eigentlich mit der Angel in der Hand am Wasser ein wenig erholen.
> Da ich im Moment keine große Chancen auf Mefos und Dorsch sehe, wollte ich es eigentlich mal mit Buttlöffel und Naturköder auf Plattfisch probieren.
> ...


 

Ich war vor einer Stunde noch mal schnell am Strand und was soll ich euch sagen: innerhalb von 24h ist das Eis von der Wasseroberfläche verschwunden, Klasse! :vik:
Morgen Vormittag gehts also mit Buttlöffel ans Wasser! #6

Mal sehen ob was kommt, gebe morgen Abend Bescheid.


----------



## Steinbuttt (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Ich war vor einer Stunde noch mal schnell am Strand und was soll ich euch sagen: innerhalb von 24h ist das Eis von der Wasseroberfläche verschwunden, Klasse! :vik:
> Morgen Vormittag gehts also mit Buttlöffel ans Wasser! #6
> 
> Mal sehen ob was kommt, gebe morgen Abend Bescheid.


 
War heute los. Habe drei Stunden mit Buttlöffel und Heringsfetzen den Strand abgeklappert. Doch nicht ein Fisch konnte ich zum Biß verführen.
Dabei waren Top-Buttlöffel-Bedingungen, sonnig, ruhiges, klares Wasser.
Wegen den niedrigen Temperaturen habe ich den Buttlöffel etwas langsamer mit kleinen Zupfern geführt.
Doch das Wasser schien wie ausgestorben. Nicht mal ein Nachläufer kam hinterher, man konnte es bei den Bedingungen sehr gut sehen.
Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, das inzwischen sogar die Platten den Uferbereich verlassen haben.
Das Wasser war auch verdammt kalt, wärend des Angels bildete sich sogar zur Mittagszeit immer wieder eine leichte Eisschicht auf der Oberfläche, so das mit unter die Montage garnicht so leicht zu führen war, weil die Schnur auf dieser dünnen Eisschicht lag.
Nach drei Stunden hatte ich dann jedenfalls genug und trotz Neoprenwathose und zusätzlichen Neoprensocken waren die Füße inzwischen fast steifgefroren.

Morgen will ich mal nach Ahrenshoop, ich weiß noch nicht ob mit Buttlöffel oder Spinnrute auf Mefos (muß ich nochmal drüber schlafen). Mal sehen ob da was kommt, dort ist es jedenfalls im Uferbereich um einiges tiefer. Werde berichten!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Steinbuttt (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Morgen will ich mal nach Ahrenshoop, ich weiß noch nicht ob mit Buttlöffel oder Spinnrute auf Mefos (muß ich nochmal drüber schlafen). Mal sehen ob da was kommt, dort ist es jedenfalls im Uferbereich um einiges tiefer. Werde berichten!


 
Aufgrund des Eisregens, der spiegelglatten Straßen und den "Horrormeldungen" aus dem Radio, habe ich meine Tour nach Ahrenshoop heut lieber sausen lassen.
Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben! Werde es in den nächsten Tagen nachholen.


----------



## fischlandmefo (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Moin,in Ahrenshoop musst Du aber bestimmt 300m werfen um überhaupt Wasser zu erreichen.....!!! Nur Eis kannst mir glauben!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Steinbuttt (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Moin,in Ahrenshoop musst Du aber bestimmt 300m werfen um überhaupt Wasser zu erreichen.....!!! Nur Eis kannst mir glauben!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


 
Hallo fischlandmefo,


danke für den Tip, dann kann ich mir das Benzin ja sparen.

Gib mal Bescheid, wenn das Wasser wieder eisfrei ist.

Nächste Woche sieht es arbeitsmäßig bei mir nähmlich ganz gut aus, so daß ich da wohl öfters Vormittags mal loskönnte.


Gruß Heiko


----------



## fischlandmefo (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Ich war heute mal schauen und |bigeyes #h das Eis ist weg!!! Der Wind wird das wohl weggeschoben haben!!! 

Aber ich glaube da ist jetzt nicht viel zu holen!
Gruß vom Fischland....nach Zingst!!!


----------



## Steinbuttt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal schauen und |bigeyes #h das Eis ist weg!!! Der Wind wird das wohl weggeschoben haben!!!
> 
> Aber ich glaube da ist jetzt nicht viel zu holen!
> Gruß vom Fischland....nach Zingst!!!


 
Hallo fischlandmefo,

Danke für die Info, war hier in Zingst vor ein paar Tagen genau so. Innerhalb von 24h ist das Eis verschwunden gewesen.
Na, dann werd ich es in den nächsten Tagen mal probieren.
Die ersten Mefos wurden ja bereits gefangen und Du weißt ja nur der Köder im Wasser fängt die Fische. Hab lange genug zu Hause rumgesessen.

Grüße zurück aus Zingst,
Heiko


----------



## Kegelfisch (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eisberichte OH bis Rügen*

Hallo Ihr Eisbader |supergri
Wir sind gerade zurück vom "Ostseecamp" Meschendorf. Am Montag war noch ein Streifen von ca. 100 m "Eisschlamm" am Gestade , dann drehte der Wind auf Südwest und schob alles weg. Es sind noch einige Eisbarrieren an den Stränden,welche das Vorwärtskommen etwas behindern, aber das Brandungsangeln an sich ist möglich. Leider hatten wir in den letzten Nächten nicht einen Fisch und Anderen erging es genauso.Ablandiger schwacher Wind, fast keine Strömung sowie Wassertemperatur um 0°C verderben den Fischen den Appetit.  Seebrücke Rerik ist gesperrt , weil es dort einen schweren Unfall gegeben haben soll(ist wohl einer abgestürzt ;+|kopfkrat:#2. In Kühlungsborn an der Seebrücke gibt es keine Einschränkungen - aber auch keine Fische :c.Das Salzhaff ist zumindest im hinteren Bereich beim Hafen Rerik zugefroren. Bei Kägsdorf "Am Strande" solltet Ihr ganz nach hinten auf den Parkplatz fahren , damit Ihr nicht vorne über die großen völlig vereisten Steine fliegt. Die Zufahrt zum Strand beim Ostseecamp und die Slippe im Hafen von Kühlungsborn sind momentan nicht zu gebrauchen wegen Vereisung. Außerdem ist der Hafen noch zum Teil zugefroren. Würmer haben wir im "Angelspezi" im Real-Markt in Wismar und im "Wattwurm" in Rerik bekommen. Vielleicht wird es jetzt besser ,wenn die Temperaturen steigen . Also weitermachen !!!! Ich mach noch 'n paar Bildchen dazu .Bild 1-3 beim Ostseecamp , Bild 4 "Am Strande" Kägsdorf , Bild 5 Hafen Rerik (Salzhaff)
Uwe #6


----------

